# pompeii



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

We are planning a trip to Italy to visit Pompeii.

Has anyone been there and if so, are there any hints or tips?

For example, recommended route, campsites, laws we should be aware of?

Road tolls through Switzerland and Italy?

Is wild camping tolerated?

Thanks in advance for any info.

Lyn


----------



## 88837 (May 9, 2005)

*Pompeii*

Hi Phoenix, We travelled right around Italy in May 2002. In the north there were some sites open, but had limited facilities. Futher south most were shut.
In Pompeii all of the sites were open. We used Camping Spartacus. Very good site and three minutes walk from the ruins and five minutes from the town. 
During our stay in Pompeii stray dogs were a menace everywhere.
If travelling south do not drive along the Amalfi coast in your van, the signs are not very clear and the fine is steep.
Avoid driving in Naples- we got lost and ended up in the back streets with some very angry and difficult natives.
Many of the lay byes on the minor roads are used by young ladies in the most amazing clothing (or lack of it).
There are good airres in San Sienna and Pisa. The airre in Florence is convienent but very noisy. The airre in Rome is also very convienent. 
Rodger


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Pompeii*



Baddow said:


> Many of the lay byes on the minor roads are used by young ladies in the most amazing clothing (or lack of it).


Thanks for that tip Baddow, people go sunbathing in the strangest places, don't they? :lol:


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks for your info Rodger.

Unfortunately, haven't got time to do the whole Of Italy in one trip..

Hoping to get to Pompeii and back in 15 days, with several days of non travelling so we get a holiday too.

Thanks for the help, we are still deciding on the route and trip.

Lyn


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*POmpei*

Hi,
you were asking about laws you should be aware of :
TWO warning triangles on board required in Italy, also a fluorescent jacket in case you should need to alight at the side of a motorway or main road; and a spare pair of glasses if you normally wear them for driving.
Pompei itself, as already suggested, has a good number of sites. However unless you are a professional archeologist, or lecturer or similar, one full 7/8 hour day in Pompei will probably be sufficient.
Personally, think you would find pleasanter surroundings on the Sorrento Peninsular, only a 30 minute/ Euro 1.80 train ride to Pompei. Same train will aso take you to Naples and Herculanaeum.
Camping sites on www.camping.it
Afraid that in this area (Naples/Pompei/Amalfi Coast) wild camping is impossible.
Enjoy the trip, saluti eddied


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Baddow

Am a bit confused by part of your answer ?

If travelling south do not drive along the Amalfi coast in your van, the signs are not very clear and the fine is steep. 

What do you mean ?

Regards
Chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Pompei*

:? 
Hi Chris, 
I can answer that one for you. 
The Amalfi Drive i.e. highway 163, is banned to motorhomes between 07:00 and 24:00.
There are so many regulations covering traffic on this road, running from Sorrento to Salerno following the coastline for about 50 Kms., that the warning signs confuse even Italian road users.
e.g. one way for coaches and delivery trucks, no fuel tankers between 10:00 and 17:00 etc. etc.
These regulations are often realaxed between 01 November and 15 March.
saluti eddie


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Eddie  

Very helpful info, I'll file it onto PaperPort for our trip to Italy.

Chris


----------

